# IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya Update's



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Not sure on date's When their due But felt kid's move today on Mellow and Ebony :leap:

Mya's a Lamancha X bred to a alpine X or a pygmy X Buck :kidblue: :kidblue:

Mellow Alpine X Bred to Alpine X or a Pygmy X :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack:

Ebony is Bred to a Nubian Buck

http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w289/iddybidies/ I got a new phone and can't get the picture's to go any smaller without crashing my poor computer!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

A lot of preggers in those Photo's... happy kidding.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

I didn't think ebony was bred until I noticed her udder this morning. I tried to shave her rear.but she beat the crap out of me and bit me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

That wasn't nice of her ...what a brat....  :hug:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

Oh she's evil to everyone except my youngest son. She's not usually this bad, she didn't want me to go in the pem tonight I had to push my way in and dodge her charging me. Is this normal for a doe to act like this when bred?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

Can't wait to see the kids.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

Okay is it normal for a Doe to be this mean???? This is so unlike her to be this out of control!! Should i seperate her from the other's? :whatgoat: She's even pushing the wethers away that has lived with her since she got here! She's usually crabby and nip's at the other goat's but now she's being out right mean and vicious!

On a side note watched the baby's moving around in Mellow   She's such a good goat!! Anyone have any prediction's when they will kid out?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

Sounds like she is protecting her babies within.... and wants everyone and everything to stay away from her... If she wants to be alone yes.. I'd let her..as long as she isn't stressed about it...or try leaving 1 in with her... that she gets along with.... if any.... :hug:

How is her udder... is it just filling or big and tight....
When a Doe starts to fill in the udder... it is usually 1 to 1 month and a half before they kid....

When was she exposed to a buck?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

She was in with the buck end if august! They all got out when I was out of town. Could be as late as beginning of November as they shared a fence line. Mellows udder is bigger then ebonys. And no clue on a date for her as she ran free with 2 bucks up until she came here in September.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

I see why you are unsure... it could of happened anytime....

Well ...you say they have udders going on....it could be around a month or so before they kid.... If you knew when they started filling in the udder ...you could get a better idea... when each may be due.... :wink:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

Well mellow is ssunken in and I can put my fingers all the way around her tail head. She had clear mucous about 3 hours ago and now its a brownish color and she's laying down. Her vulva is very swollen.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

No baby's yet!! She's up and movin around this morning :whatgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

:hug:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

Well she went back down and struggled to get up and move around so once we got her up we moved her closer to the house! She is so uncomfortable but still no baby's no discharge but her udder sure is getting bigger :shocked: It doesn't appear/ feel to be super tight though and the kid's were moving around! How long can she go on like this? Poor girl is just so uncomfortable :sigh:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

Is it normal for larger doe's to just lay down constantly and not get up and move around??? Poor mellow is just miserable :GAAH:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

My girl when not pregnant is the first to come greet you at the gate. But towards the end of her pregnancy, if she's laying down, she waits for me to come to her. Usually she becomes lazier, and huffs and puffs more.

I'm sure she's fine, just keep doing what you are doing  :thumb:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: IddyBit Acre's Ebony, Mellow and Mya*

Well Ebony is in the kidding pen, her udder's really starting to fill and had a small amount of discharge. ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: Please please please let everything be okay with her!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ray: ray: ray: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Is she due now? ray:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Her 145 day was the 5th of feb. But she shared a fence line with the buck :sigh: *SMH* so she may have been bred later  This is Ebony's 2nd kidding .... hubby bought her for me last mother's day and she came from a closed herd. She didn't take last year and the year before she had a single buck. She'll be 4 sometime in march! She was bred to my Nubian buck (r.i.p. Mr. Wilson)! She's still Evil as ever!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Well Ebony obviously didn't take the first time, so not sure when she's due ....... She's starting to worry me though as i think she's looking thin  She's eating, drinking, pooin n peein, has free choice mineral's and a block and baking soda free choice .....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may have worms or cocci...get a fecal done...if she does have any of these things...make sure... you are careful and give her something that is safe for preggo's.... :hug:


----------

